# Best crappie jig EVER!



## Razorback (Jul 2, 2011)

I don't know if anybody has posted this before, but these are the most awesome jigs I've ever used. I can regularly outfish my buddies with these even when they're using similar colors of standard tubes.

https://www.ozarksecrets.com/


----------



## fender66 (Jul 2, 2011)

Interesting stuff....I've not seen them quite like that before.


----------



## Hanr3 (Jul 10, 2011)

Those might be worth a try.

Not sure they will catch fish, however they look like they will catch fishermen.


----------



## TNtroller (Jul 12, 2011)

pricey imo.


----------



## Razorback (Jul 13, 2011)

They definitely catch fish. The clear tube makes the painted jigheads sort of "glow" when they're in the water, and the clear tails look suprisingly realistic.

I've caught bream, crappie, largemouth/smallmouth/white bass, and even catfish on them. It's like a box of chocolates.

I do cringe a little when I get hung up though. You're right, they def. aren't as cheap as the classic tube.


----------



## Spook (Jul 28, 2011)

too expensive in my opinion to be throwing into places you know you're gonna get hung haha


----------

